# Smoke Alarm falses - coincidence or??



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Could be an issue with power supply.

Could also be a compatibility issue; interconnected alarms have to be approved to work with eachother. You can't mix and match different brands/generations of alarms as the signal put over the interconnect wire may differ.

Make sure all of your alarms are approved to work with eachother.

Also check to see if the dual sensor alarms were recalled -> kidde had a problem with them a few years back.

One thing I suggest doing is getting a can of gas duster and blowing out the dust from the alarms. 

Point the nozzel/straw at the sensing chamber; usually there's a gap at the back of the alarm and u can see where the sensing chamber is.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for your reply;
I contacted Kidde. My alarms were not recalled, and they are all approved to work in an interconnected system. I do believe that the falses were caused by dust. I didn't have any canned air, so I used my electric dust blower to clean all the units. I also cleaned the blades of the ceiling fans, and shelving that is very close to the unit in one room. 
Kidde advised me that i should use the canned air rather than my duster machine due to the cleanliness of the air, but my machine has a foam filter at the intake.
So far so good, but it's only been about 12 days since the last alarm.

I guess I'll go ahead and order the canned air, since its nozzle can be directed where my blower's nozzle cannot, and I do suppose the air in the duster is cleaner than the air from my blower.

FW


----------

